# Land of Syrael OOC



## penance (Oct 5, 2006)

This is the place for those battle-weary souls form Syrael come to reminice, chat, and generally argue.  'Tis open to all that might desire a welcome.


                                           -penance

Here are the links:

The wonders of Syraelic IC_ First Post is up!!!!!_

The Rogues Gallery Syrael thread, with the character sheets/stats.

The (currently closed) Recruiting thread

To battle!  the Syraelic Battle thread!


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

thread declared open!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Blood, your character is tenatively accepeted with the caveat that you make him a 6 pally for now. (and a thorogh math check!) It will take more time and thought for me to make a desicion on this Kensai thing, right now I'm concentrating on storyline and foundation.  If you will give me some patience, I promise you won't regret it.




No prob. However, I am going to have change a few things within the build in order to make it a bit more functional. Expect another email and updated posting of the character sheet. Will the Kensia be an acceptable PrC? If not (which is completely acceptable) I might change more within the build. I just saw your comment in the RG thread. 

Also - I thought about what you mentioned before, and I really do not see this character committing suicide after what happened at the Keep. Especially after the him finding a name of the ones responsible. I was thinking that he coinsedently stumbled onto the slave traders through his investigations at the same time as the rest of group. 

Just my thoughts on the matter. 

-Blood

EDIT:: I just saw your comment in the RG thread. The Breast Plate Blue Dragon armor has no real game mechanic besides helping to create a better feel for the character. Sorry I spaced on the "Half Shaft" feat. The feat is found in PHBII. The benefit is that a character who using a reach weapon (such as a polearm, *glaive*, etc) can take a swift action to choke up on the weapon so it can be used against foes that are adjastent to the character. One can switch back by taking another swift action. One can only take one swift action a round during their turn.


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

Thats no problem:  as for kensai I havent gotten a second to look.     But unless there is something very broken I dont see why it wont be;  I'm just slightly reluctant to jump into something I havent seen before.  It's on my to-do list. 

As for storyline, how about this;  your character is questing about looking for that bastards that killed his family(s) when he stumbles upon a group of bandits.  He kills six, but is about to fall to their friends when the party happens upon his plight; Rhun's character recognises a man that helped capture him, and so sets upon them from behind, saving your life.  Indebted to them, and recognising the need for allies, you join them.  Sound good?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Thats no problem:  as for kensai I havent gotten a second to look.     But unless there is something very broken I dont see why it wont be;  I'm just slightly reluctant to jump into something I havent seen before.  It's on my to-do list.
> 
> As for storyline, how about this;  your character is questing about looking for that bastards that killed his family(s) when he stumbles upon a group of bandits.  He kills six, but is about to fall to their friends when the party happens upon his plight; Rhun's character recognises a man that helped capture him, and so sets upon them from behind, saving your life.  Indebted to them, and recognising the need for allies, you join them.  Sound good?




That works. So plan for a Kensia at lvl 7? Or keep it at level 6 until you get a better read?

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 7, 2006)

Also, it helps if links for the OOC - IC and RG are in the first post for all three threads. Just so people can jump to it quickly.


-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

edit made and kensai7 sounds like a plan.


I posted this huge cumulative post to tie everything in and then get you guys started:

and the forum mesed up!!!


*is _extremely_ aggrivated*


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 7, 2006)

Are you willing to edit the starting post? Here's my input:


I think Luhal would be flying above the city as an eagle until Silverdrake attacks.


Also, if the attack has been planned for at least a day (ie, if Luhal knew he'd need combat spells that morning), his spells are:

3rd level spells: 3 - Greater Magic Fang has already been cast on Luhal (so he can shift to wolf-form when he gets hurt and heal up for 6 hp, and fight even meaner) and Carper (who's waiting for a signal to join in). He still has Call Lightning memorized as a reserve bit of nastiness.

2nd level spells: 4 - He cast Barkskin and Spiderclimb on Carper 30 minutes ago. He has a Heat Metal that he casts on whichever slaver has the most metal armor on, in the hopes that it will be a fighter with a low Will save. (DC 16) He has a Bull's Strength which he'll cast in a round where he's got to move to find an enemy.

1st level spells: He has a Longstrider cast on himself (land movement now 40 anywhere for another 4 hours), 2 Entangles prepared, and a Produce Flame.

0-level spells: 6 Cure Minor Wounds(good for stablizing dying people) and 1 Create Water.


----------



## penance (Oct 7, 2006)

Ok, the final post is up and awaiting player posts!

Al, Ill see what I can do.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 7, 2006)

Heh, all that preparation and Silverdrake manages to get clear on his own.

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 7, 2006)

*One thing*

any Ideas on what Alexa looks like and what class (or classes she is)


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 7, 2006)

Back On


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2006)

Checking in...sorry if you guys were waiting on me, I don't get online during the weekends much.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 8, 2006)

Rhun you still around


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 8, 2006)

I was thinking about something:

These necropoli: Are they maintained by living communities? In that case, I suspect a party of adventurers probably needs to avoid the locals, try to find a town far enough away that they don't care about the tomb being robbed. Am I right?

Raiding in general - has there been a huge upswing in raids throughout the land as the rumors grow of the second son's death?

Is Kraken hunting a popular Heroic pursuit?

And, can most people expect to get 3rd or 4th level by 25, or to 6 or 7th level by 40 or 50 (albeit most as Commoners)?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, sorry about not being on, ended up doing alot of driving/shopping tonight.    Here are some thoughts:

Alexia is a fighter4/sorc2, and will be roleplayed by Cerubus_666.  Character sheet should be posted by monday at the latest.

I will be making changes to the first couple posts, keep in mind that I was rather rushed to get them done in time (especaily with that big mis-post!)  Sorry.

[sblock=Blood: ]I looked up kensai (actually saw the entry in the warrior's book )and give it my approval.  I like the fluff and am curious what your oath of fealty will be.    some DM thoughts:  +8 str? wow.  +7 enhancement bonus on sig weap?  wow again.  Be prepared to sumbit that to me for final checks before it is approved.  Also, the 6 pally levels stays, your 7th level will be kensai (should you so choose).[/sblock]


[sblock=background]The necropoli were abandoned by normal people long ago, but there has been there share of death-worshipping cults, thieves using it out as a base, and your odd necromancer.  Basically, the place is still there because of the large highway running through it, and a small (well guarded) town on the very northern tip of the forest.  The known necropoli in the area are scattered around the southern end, which is understandable not very well mapped.[/sblock]


[sblock=more background]As far as kraken go, generally it is considered a very unheroic thing to die at sea, and between kraken, reefs, and terrible magi storms, it is rarely traversed.  The odd trading ship sends a run or two, but these are usually extremly magically enhanced (weather control, defensive mages and such).  These expeditions rarely make a profit.

Air travel is blocked the the magi storms; feirce, random, and devestating storms that are caused by currents of chaos and magic bubbling up from the still 'bleeding' surface of the planet that was rent hundreds of years ago.  Slowly, the 'wound' in the seafloor heals, and as they do, the storms weaken, but this is a process that takes decades for any noticable effect.[/sblock]


[sblock=important reminder]The second son had not died, only dropped from sight, which is not altogether an unusual thing for a prospective Arch.  The tumult is caused by the failure of the first son to return.  He was a very well respected and powerful fighter even before he left, many were sure (and many bets lost!) when he did not reveal himself on the proper day.  
Raiding and slaving has taken a high turn.  This is due to a number of factors, including the movement of many experienced men to the outlying towns to defend from attacks, leaving a power vaccuum.  The King's health (while certainly not on his deathbed) is slowly waning, making him but a shell of the man he once was.  Primarialy, the increased banditry draws its powerful from the underground crime movement based in bribery, smuggling, and the slave trade.[/sblock]

as far as NPC commoner levels, assume the standard.  If you want me to fish through my books and retype what they have in there on the topic, just let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Rhun you still around





I'm always around during the week. I'm DMing two PBP games here, and I play in several games here as well. My posting on the weekends is just a bit more sporadic then my posting during the week.


----------



## penance (Oct 8, 2006)

Another general post!  

If you're going to post your own dice roll for some checks, please roll from http://invisiblecastle.com/rolldice.py

That is the standard system I will use when I want you to see the rolls.    like spot checks, attack rolls, and the like.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> [sblock=Blood: ]I looked up kensai (actually saw the entry in the warrior's book )and give it my approval.  I like the fluff and am curious what your oath of fealty will be.    some DM thoughts:  +8 str? wow.  +7 enhancement bonus on sig weap?  wow again.  Be prepared to sumbit that to me for final checks before it is approved.  Also, the 6 pally levels stays, your 7th level will be kensai (should you so choose).[/sblock]




Actually, the signature weapon will only be +1. The bonus system is based on class level of the PrC. Not the total character level. So a first level Kensai, seventh level warrior will only have a +1 signature weapon. A level two kensai and level five warrior would have a +2 signature weapon (etc). That is unless I read the decription wrong. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 8, 2006)

Nods, yeah, I figured that out.     when you gain another level in kensai, does the weapon gain another bonus?  or do you have to re-meditate?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 8, 2006)

One has to re-meditate but pnly pay for the difference. Kinda goes hand-in-hand with the whole resting/reflecting when leveling concept.

Updated Helcar in the RG with a new character sheet. Please review the new changes and tell me what you think. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok, here's a couple of questions.  Do you want me to color the font in the dialouge in my posts?  Also, I'm continuing with storyline even tho I havent gotten a post from Lot.  Sorry, man!  I understand how spotty it can bwe trying to get to a comp on weekends.

*edit  Another couple thoughts:  this being my first DM pbp spree, Constructive critisim is welcome indeed!  (no, you won't have a tree fall on you or lighting hit you IC.... the first couple times, at least.  )  I've been looking around and tring to improve my dm style (ive looked at alot of Rhuns threads, nice work going there!  Let me know if you ever have an open slot!), but I'm always open to improvement.  Cerberus, for example, is still having growing pains converting from the RP fourm-type to the larger-spectrum  PbP system.

One thing I would like to do is have everyone that uses a messenger to post here saying so.  I currently only use MSN, but for the good of the party I might use the hell-spawn known as yahoo/aim..... 

Thanks!


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

Yeah Rhun I am sorry as soon as I asked that question my server crashed for the night ( I hate this bleeding thing)

I was going to talk OOC shop but it was just a time waster until a table top game started (which it ended up not doing)

As for the map its no big rush I have just found knowing the lay of the land to be better for players and DM's alike because of the ability to plan where were going and the like (as for right now were going to save the elves, which is evidently an area one of us already knew so we know where were going...hopefully.  



Yahoo ID sidran7e_dm

I am not sure but I think that yahoo can send messages via IM to Windows Live (MSN) in the contact adds area.


Also for any that are interested I am slowly converting the posts in the IC to a Story Hour format and storing them on the site for future reads. Any and all comments on the site are welcome (www.freewebs.com/sidran7e/)


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Y'know, it occurs to me that level 8 is a very dangerous time for druids - for the first time, they can be in a preferred animal form 24 hours a day. I wonder, how many choose that route and go feral?

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Y'know, it occurs to me that level 8 is a very dangerous time for druids - for the first time, they can be in a preferred animal form 24 hours a day. I wonder, how many choose that route and go feral?
> 
> -Albert




I have never heard of it in a game but in fiction it is the main risk of shapeshifting into an animal form.

Examples of that in fiction

Wizard of Earthsea, By Ursula K. Leguin
The Mystic Rider, Sharon Shinn
Riddlemaster of Hed, Patricia Mckillup
The Belgariad series by David Eddings
to name a few

Though you already seem to spend a lot of time in the wolf form anyway.

The Way I think that Druids should work is that they spend as much time as they want in a said form with the risk of loosing themselves being the only reason why they limit the time in that form.  Its less able to be quantified in a game but makes more character building and background interests and things.


For the Site (searching for a think tank process here)

*Elves*

Seems as though the way you put it that they are less of a society of elves is good, and all but it seems from that description that they are either a mixture of wood or wild elves, feral elves, and the like. 

I was wondering because my character is a half-high elf (the standard half-elf):  I was thinking that mixed into the culture of the other elves is the older high elves that are called the Forlorn or something, and among their limited numbers the old ways of Elven Society, and hero worship and all that still exist, only very little heard about and the like. 

*Half Elves: * That once a half elf is born the blood is true meaning that the son of a half elf by a human would be a half elf, and the son of a half elf and an elf would be a half elf.  Also that there is less likely to be a child from a half elf (meaning less vitality among the race of half elves)

*Gnomes * any thoughts on them would be appreciated

*Halflings * (those that do exist), Are hidden and withdrawn from human society prefering to live their lives in the groves of the elves or with the dwarves, or in tucked away valleys or what not where humans have easily forgotten their existance (opens it up for me in case Iandon dies and I want to start over as a new character, a Halfling will probably be my next choice) I realise this is a borrow from Lord of the Rings but it explains the random halfling floating around the world.

*Dwarves:* While already pretty much covered in the other posts on this subject any other remarks about them, their culture variant height ratios etc. (Do they live deep underground or in the mountains, or elsewhere, Is their a Moriah like area of the world crawling with the surviving members of the clan that fought in the war somewhere in the deepest reaches of the mountains)

*Half Orcs* (do they exist and how do they live and what do others think of them)

*Any non standard races:* (I.E humanoid but not monster races) 
I love the race from Arcana Evolved called the Alabast which are humankind from another world that cannot breed with humans... maybe a splinter race of humans from Outside.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

Another thing for the site is religion

I realise that the official dnd gods are the general rule here but I wanted to bring up the subject to see if we could agree on more world specific gods...

I already created a name for a half-elven demigod Oon Wolfbow, a hearth god which Iandon worships as a kind of house deity, and as a personal ancestor (though it is something I see a lot of other half elves claiming as their ancestor).  I did not add any rules about him as I am not a Cleric or in any way effected by the choice of deities.  Out of a quirk of character I have never liked leaving well enough alone in this regard, I have always wanted WS deities.  

So any ideas about the matter would be helpful


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Priest_Sidran said:
			
		

> Yeah Rhun I am sorry as soon as I asked that question my server crashed for the night ( I hate this bleeding thing)
> 
> I was going to talk OOC shop but it was just a time waster until a table top game started (which it ended up not doing)
> 
> ...







Hmm . . . I like that picture of Luhal. But, here's maybe a better entry:


The Druids of Syrael rarely care to strive for the throne, and Luhal is no exception. However, after seeing the disruption caused in less than a year of wide-spread Heroing, he has come to the conclusion that the land of Syrael needs a Hero every bit as much as the people do. Impatient with the breakdown of social order, brought about by the shortcomings of the Creed of the Wise Ones, he is the first of the Druids to decide to interfere in the current struggle. For now, his teachers lament his overly aggressive behavior, worried that he has lost sight of the Great Balance of the Green. 

Ever independant at heart and always something of a lone wolf, Luhal left his parents' care years ago and has since stayed far away from them. His father, Arvol Belerman, a notable warrior and mercenary captain in his day, long ago bought a position in the genteel Royal Court. Arvol is proud, authoritarian, and overbearing, but competent enough to defend his position against all comers. Having soaked up the attitudes of the Court, Arvol feels that Seluhalan is wasting his life galavanting about in the woods, especially now when there are deeds to do, glory to win, and a Kingship to seek. (No matter what Treeish nonsense Seluhalan fills his head with, he has six siblings of age, and priests are rare enough that a healer companion would be a potent advantage.) His mother, Nenimewo Ard'Isso, left behind the barbarian lifestyle of the elves when she went to stay with her human relatives. A kind mother and a fierce protector, she is constantly wrapped up in schemes to advance their position at court.

Only Randmar Fairwynn knows of Luhal's family troubles, as he helped the frustrated boy flee and find joy in the Wood, Water, and Stone of the living land.

Luhal rarely uses three words when two will do. Wary and perhaps even paranoid around strangers, he is fiercely loyal to allies and friends. He is working on becoming a skilled craftsmen of wondrous items, and has already created a number of useful objects which he has in his possesion.


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 9, 2006)

Changes made


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

Aye, let me see here.  As for religion, what is a AS deity?  My initial thought is "lets not go making up gods, K priest sidran?  I am of the opinion that the standard core DnD planar scape and panteon of gods should be plenty."  I am, however, open to proposals and other ideas.  
As for races, here are some thoughts:

[sblock=elves]The elves have two seperate society distinctions:  the Wanderers and the Hearthmen.  The wanderers are the scouts, druids, rangers and generally the people that venture away from their homeland forest cities.  The hearthmen, as they are called, guardians of the tree cities where the women and children live.  Elven children are rare and treasured, and insulting one will earn you a black eye or worse.  Im creating a custom PrC called Warrior of the Trees or something like that, an elite forest archer class with abilities like _tree-climb_, _improved track_, and _ally of the trees_(where the character can ask the trees to help him attack his enemies).  More on that later. [/sblock]

[sblock=gnomes and halfings] These races are very rare in Syrael, and are mostly confined to one mountain/foothill society in the far eastern shores (roughly opposite the direction of the Swotear Hills, which were created when the Syral split from the larger continent long ago.  The odd halfling and gnome could be found out of their homes, but it would be a rare occurance that provoked much curiosity and curiousity.  [/sblock]

[sblock=half orcs] Such monsters are usually abhorred in the culture that prides itself on superior progeny, and are usually killed on birth.  It would take an interesting storyline to support a character such as this, but I suppose the baby could be dropped off in a forest and treated as a forest monster or some such.  *shrugs*[/sblock]

I have a couple other questions: Does the group want me to wait for everyones posting before I continue?  Or should I post after 5 or so have?  What are your thoughts?  (Rhun especially)

Also, when it comes to spot checks, I will usually automatically do one as soon as you enter a new area.  Something I often do is allow my PC's to choose a preference when it comes to search/spotting, i.e. 
the rogue only is drawn to gold in a room, at the cost of his attention to other things.  It would be represented as a +2 sit bonus to spotting gold, and a minus 2 to spotting anything else.  This is following the rule where the more specific you are, the easier it is to find something within that range.  Any thought/ideas on this concept?

[sblock=bloodweaver]ahh, and ive just noticed this Half Shaft feat;  Cerberus and I had more a nice little discussion on the merits of choosing a reach weapon as your signature weapon.  This half shaft feat makes it much more plausible.  Hmm..  I might have to track down the PHB2 to see what other goodies lie in wait for me. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I have a couple other questions: Does the group want me to wait for everyones posting before I continue?  Or should I post after 5 or so have?  What are your thoughts?  (Rhun especially)




Personally, I'm not in the habit of waiting for everyone to post. During the week, I usually give my players 24-hours to post, and if I haven't seen anything then I move the game along. This is because the very nature of PBP is already so slow. Obviously on the weekends, I am much more lenient (usually because I post so infrequently on the weekends).



			
				penance said:
			
		

> Also, when it comes to spot checks, I will usually automatically do one as soon as you enter a new area.  Something I often do is allow my PC's to choose a preference when it comes to search/spotting, i.e.
> the rogue only is drawn to gold in a room, at the cost of his attention to other things.  It would be represented as a +2 sit bonus to spotting gold, and a minus 2 to spotting anything else.  This is following the rule where the more specific you are, the easier it is to find something within that range.  Any thought/ideas on this concept?




I think having you take care of spot and listen checks and such makes sense, and will save a lot of headache in the longrun. Most PBP DM's make all of the rolls for their players, since it does tend to speed things up.

I don't have a problem with your idea of preference when it comes to spot checks. Anything that helps to flesh out a character and differentiate him from others of his type is a good thing, in my book. What types of preferences are you thinking about having?


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

well, in Al's example, he would probably have a sharp eye for magic items (loopholes?    j/k)  ]  Heclar could try keep sharp watchs for threats, as would Alexcia.  Everyone doesnt have to have one but, as you said, anything to help flesh out a chachter helps.

Also, the 24-hour rule is probably a great idea.  Usually I log on in the late morning here in the midwest.   So, this is the plan:  Im going to wait a full cycle until about 10am my time tomorrow, and then do my next post.   (and don't worry, it wont be another 'lets set up camp.  Time to ransack the brain for random conversaion!' type post.  )


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Heh. Luhal'd have a sharp eye out for druidic items, certainly.

I have far less experience with PbP than Rhun does, but the following seems logical:

#1: When travelling, give the party at least one chance to have a roleplay scene as companions per journey, maybe more on long journeys. This is apart from any encounters with NPCs and monsters (although the roleplay and rollplay can wind up occuring in the same scene, of course). People don't have to take you up on it, but a 24-hour grace period seems reasonable.

#2: Those of us who are preparation spellcasters need to detail what spells we have prepped under various routine circumstances. I mean, I declared that Luhal had Animal Messenger prepared, which is entirely appropriate under the circumstances, but when a combat encounter hits, we need to know what's available - one of the disadvantages of being a preparation caster is the danger of being surprised by circumstances.

#3: When dealing with NPCs, if the players don't really respond to a potential 'scene opener', they can be assumed to be taking 10 on a Diplomacy check, purposes consistant with previously stated intents. 


If you want to have a nighttime encounter, I suggest Silverdrake, Osto, and Weel have first watch, Helcar and Iandon have second watch, and Luhal and Alexcia take third. This way we have two solid fighters and two magic-users for each watch.

Luhal's spells for travelling are, right now:

_0-level:_
2 x Light
2 x Create Water
1 x Mending
1 x Purify Food and Drink
1 x Detect Magic

_1st level:_
1 x Entangle
1 x Shillelagh
1 x Faerie Fire
1 x Pass Without Trace

_2nd level:_
1 x Barkskin(already cast)
1 x Animal Messenger(already cast)
1 x Bull's Strength
1 x Barkskin

_3rd level:_
2 x Magic Fang, Greater
1 x Call Lightning


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Stabideth. Heh. Good one.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

Thats actually Jesse's preferred last name for campaigning, similar to my Thertas surname.  

Anyways, sounds like good ideas for watches and such, also, I need to know your guy's marching order.   I plan on doing combat right now in excel spreadsheet, assuming that I can pull it off pretty well.

P.S. my newest IC post edited for location purposes.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

As far as marching order goes, I would think Silverdrake would take the lead, at least while outdoors...perhaps scouting a bit ahead of the rest of the group. His Spot and Listen are fairly decent, and he has a decent Move Silent and Hide as well...

Indoors, he would be willing to forgo taking the van unless he was sent to scout ahead.


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

yeah, in my experience indoods it usually pays to have the main tank in front and the highest skill guy right behind.  Do you think the party would march in single or double line?


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2006)

Weel is definitely designed to be more of a support player than a front liner. If there's a nice spot in the middle of the marching order for him, he'd be grateful. 

Of course, his handyman background is partially expressed in Search and Disable Device ranks, so if we're in a situation where we think traps might be the order of the day, he may need to take more of a frontwards position.

jason


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

True, but search (in my expereince) is usually a skill used once the foes have been defeated, so you wouldn't need a frontal position for that, unless you guys run into traps.  Another note is that it's always good to be smart with disable device, all kinds of things you can do with it, from setting doorframes to collapse, to making a wagon wheel fall off at an inopportune time.  Lots of opportunities there.  that skill is probably up there with concentration and bluff as my favorites.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> yeah, in my experience indoods it usually pays to have the main tank in front and the highest skill guy right behind.  Do you think the party would march in single or double line?




I would say double line where possible (10' corridor)...single if space is restrcited (obviously).


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

Silverdrake and Ostu probably make the best front-liners (TWF allows for vicious damage). 

Heclar and Weel could then make the second rank, able to heal and buff. 

Iandon and Alexia are good archers, so they're a good third rank. I'd put Alexia behind Heclar, so if Silverdrake or Ostu drop or fall back, Heclar can move up to the front and Alexia can move up to the second rank.

Luhal and Carper could bring up the rear, although if nothing's happening Luhal just might arrange to enter the melee.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 9, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Silverdrake and Ostu probably make the best front-liners (TWF allows for vicious damage).




You should see TWF when it is combined with Sneak Attack damage...or a character that is dedicated to using a two-handed weapon and power attacks a lot!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 9, 2006)

And in an open area, Ostu can start sliding to the flank while Heclar helps hold the front.

-Albert


----------



## Lot (Oct 9, 2006)

Plus, I'm trying to work the improved feint angle to employ more sneak attacks.  Also, using the improved initiative and quick-draw feats to get the sneak attack while hitting flat-footed opponents.  I've never really played this kind of melee character, so I am curious on how effective it will be.  Plus, he can tumble into flanking positions pretty well.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 9, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> [sblock=bloodweaver]ahh, and ive just noticed this Half Shaft feat;  Cerberus and I had more a nice little discussion on the merits of choosing a reach weapon as your signature weapon.  This half shaft feat makes it much more plausible.  Hmm..  I might have to track down the PHB2 to see what other goodies lie in wait for me. [/sblock]



 The benefit of using a reach weapon is greatly increased when a character is built around the use of AoO and Improved Trip. Tripping with a weapon only requires an attack vs. a touch AC. When combining a reach weapon with a high dex and combat reflexes character, said character always has an chance to trip an attacking target. Even if it is not his turn. Once the target is tripped he suffurs a -4 AC and causes another AoO when trying to get up. Making it easier to be trip again. Which gives the attacker another chance to trip it again. The whole time, the attacker does damage with every trip attempt thanks to Improved Trip. With combat reflexes, the attacker can trip multible targets in any given round. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 9, 2006)

man, you're preaching to the choir Blood.  Tripping and disarm are some of my favorites.  My favorite all-time character ive made is a spellsword with a scythe and improved disarm, and he had leadership so his cohort was a gusiarme-weilding guy that used a greatsword as his backup.  my guy disarmed the bad guy and my cohort knocked him over, so thats 2 AoO.  When I played the computer version of ToEE, I used this old hag who happened to have Imp. trip, gave her a spiked chain, and all I did every time with her was trip, over and over.  

But, I thought Glaive's couldnt trip?  Also, improved trip only allows an extra attack if you 'succesfully' trip.

Improved feint is a feat i've always liked but never had to use.    course, I dont play rouges very often, so...

Also, Luhal, when it comes to wildshaping, im rather rusty.  Rarely have I roleplayed with druids, so I would appriciate a refresher, if you could.  I would hate to mess up some little aspect of combat and have you not at your full potential.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, there's obviously the SRD to consult (I like www.d20srd.org for the hyperlinking), but here's a quick rundown of the ability:

Luhal can change to any (Medium) or (Small) creature with the (Animal) subtype with no more HD than he has, as a standard action. This does not provoke an attack of opportunity. He can shift to an (Animal) twice a day. Any time he is in wildshape, he can shift back to human (another standard action, no AoO), but that ends that usage of the ability, as does shifting to another animal. If he doesn't end it early, it lasts a total of 6 hours before he shifts back to human form.

Whenever he wildshapes - to invoke or to end - he is healed as if he'd had a full night's sleep. (1 hp per level)

Anything he wears or carries melds into the new form, but any powers thereof normally cannot be invoked while they are melded. (Items carried in non-human form fall to his feet when he shifts.)

Normally, you have to be able to use human speach and gestures to cast spells in wildshaped form, but Luhal has a Feat that allows him to cast as long as he can move his limbs and make noise.

He keeps his hit points exactly as they were, but otherwise adopts the average physical stats of the animal. (This may affect his Ref save) He keeps his skill ranks, feats, base attack bonus, and base save bonuses.

He gains the natural weapons, natural armor, movement modes, and extraordinary abilities of his new form, but loses the ones of the old.


Each level he gains, the maximum duration of each wildshaping is increased by an hour. At 7th, 10th, 14th, and 18th levels he'll get another wildshaping usage. At 8th level, he can wildshape into large animals, Tiny at 11th, and Huge at 15th.

At 12th level, he can start wildshaping into (Plant) creatures.

At 16th level he gains a parallel ability to wildshape into Elementals.

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 10, 2006)

While I am no front liner, I am certainly no backguard either I am near the back in the middle if that makes much sense.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

So who is the rear guard, Alexcia?  The order looks like Rhun and Silverdrake, Ostu and Luhal, Alexcia and Weel.  Is this correct for a double line?

Thanks Al, I just wanted to see it from your perspective.  

ive always been amused by the 'plantshaping'      "bwa hahaha!   venus flytrap form!"   _ now, hopefully the guy will walk next to me......_


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Heh. Think 'Treant'.

For the marching order, I suggest Silverdrake and Ostu (since it would be wierd to have Rhun marching alongside his character) in the front row, Heclar and Weel in the next row (for combat healing and buffing, and so Heclar can move up if someone falls), Alexcia and Iandon in the third row (archers), and Luhal bringing up the rear with Carper. 

If nothing else, it should be amusing when we spiderclimb over to the back ranks of the enemy and start savaging them.

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey, everyone, I suspect we can look forward to some fighting during the next game-day (certainly there's some in-game expectation), so anyone who's a preparation spell caster - Silverdrake, Weel, Luhal - should probably specify which spells we have memorized.

Iandon and Alexcia, lucky (CENSORED)s, are spontanteous spellcasters.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

oops, I guess techniqually Rhun doesn't exist. *shakes head*

bleh.   It's early.   And yes, preparation lists would be good.

*edit  Next post up!  prepare to fight!

Should I post the initative order before or after you guys post?

Also, I was wondering if the Excel method works well. If you wanted, you could print the sheet, put the two pages next to each other, and you'd have the battle map.    I think it works well, but I'd appriciate your opinion.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh, I should mention: 

Luhal normally has a pair of Create Water spells memorized. At the end of the day, if they haven't been used, one is used to fill up everyone's waterskins, and the remainder can go into a small hole (that we dig, obviously) for washing hands and faces. He uses the other right before he memorizes his spells in the morning to refill the hole. Each casting is 12 gallons of water, so there's plenty to go around.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> oops, I guess techniqually Rhun doesn't exist. *shakes head*.





Hey now, that's just hurtful! LOL.

Actually, Rhun was the first character I ever made when the Forgotten Realms setting came out (1986 or '87, if my memory serves me correctly). He was an elven Ranger/Magic-User, if I recall, and he and his companions made into the low to mid twenties for levels, and rid the Realms of much evil!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

If this isn't offensive or annoying, I'm probably going to wind up doing it a lot.

Luhal's phrase should be, "'Ware! Necromancy circle, 'round the bodies!"

I wonder if these are normal zombies - Weel's turning attack should suffice to destroy them if they are.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

lol, no problem Al, just try and catch me before everyone reads it.    I try to avoid using character speech in there as often as I can, but you know, sometimes I get lazy.  

And, well, I'm not putting a mid twenty level chatacter in my campagin Rhun.  *grins*  unless he's a bad guy..... hmm.......


Hey, Al!!  _I'm_ the only one that can be lazy in this game!    go post In Character, if you dont mind.  You can leave the sblock, but at least try to role play something.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

And Ill be doing the rolling, Rhun.  Do you want me to post the exact number results in OOC or not?  I was thinking of this:

I do all the rolls for a couple rounds, and then post IC what happens when you attack, cool stuff like spins and parries and everything, while the game-number stuff is highlighted and linked to the Invisiblecastle.com rolls, or if i use real dice (which might be faster) I'll prolly either Sblock or use blacktext for it. That was my intention.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Is that better?  

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2006)

FYI: Heclar is Fig4/pld2 not a pld 6 and does not have a wand of CL. So his healing is a bit limited. 

Plus I am not too sure about the rules with a reach weapon through a friendly occupied square, but I would imagine that the target would get a concelment bonus to AC. (First time playing a polearm character) If that is in deed the case, might want to move Heclar in a better position within the formation. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, after a good amount of thought on the matter, this is what I have decided as the answer to the tricky battle question:

I'm going to make a Battle thread (and edit the URL in here).  Thats where I'll post initiative order, turn results, and the like.  It will be like a real DnD meet, you can chat, go 'arrrgh' or whatever.    Lets see how it works.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> And Ill be doing the rolling, Rhun.





I prefer that, actually!


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I'm going to make a Battle thread (and edit the URL in here).  Thats where I'll post initiative order, turn results, and the like.  It will be like a real DnD meet, you can chat, go 'arrrgh' or whatever.    Lets see how it works.





Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

and Al, could you do me a favor and post your init bonus somewhere on your posted character sheet up high.  Thanks!  Till them I guess it's +0 from what I can see.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

It is 0, actually, since he has a Dex modifier of 0.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, this is the link to the battle thread (its also at the top)


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Hmmm . . . new recommendation for marching order - Heclar in front rank, Silverdrake in second rank. 

Hadn't caught that Heclar's now mostly a Fighter. I'll need to update the snapshot.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

*grins*   first battle round up.

Does carper only get one attack?


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

For now. If I get up to level 9, he'll gain another 2 HD and his BAB will become +6/+1

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> And Ill be doing the rolling, Rhun.  Do you want me to post the exact number results in OOC or not?  I was thinking of this:
> 
> I do all the rolls for a couple rounds, and then post IC what happens when you attack, cool stuff like spins and parries and everything, while the game-number stuff is highlighted and linked to the Invisiblecastle.com rolls, or if i use real dice (which might be faster) I'll prolly either Sblock or use blacktext for it. That was my intention.




Okay, I wound up getting my stuff together and posting before hitting the OOC thread (I'm not all that familiar with turning, so it was a long time before I submitted the post). Sorry 'bout that. Assume the intended actions are the same, though, I suppose. 

On the battle thread, have we effectively moved the IC thread to there for this battle, or do we post actions on the IC thread and look to the battle thread for crunch? 

jason


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

post intent on the IC thread, and watch how they play out in the battle thread.  Then, tomorrow, Ill compile the round, post it into IC, and move to the next.  Right now I only want to do one at a time, so we all get used to it. Later on, we can do more at a time.

Hey Rhun!!  when you move forward and attack, you only get a standard attack, right?   Full attack is warhammer twice and axe twice, what is standard??  one hit?

*edit ack.  Rhun logged off.  Well, I'm going to go with single hit for now.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

hmm.... Preist Sidran hasnt posted yet.  Do I pause the rolling process until he posts?  Yeah, I think I will, ill just keep checking until he get to post IC or until tomorrow at about 10am my time.  Ok?

Any thoughts about the combat system?

whoa..... can you use an attack of opportunity to trip?


And sorry for any errors, can you see why I prefer to keep it standard at this point?  lol, no psionics for me.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Hey Rhun!!  when you move forward and attack, you only get a standard attack, right?   Full attack is warhammer twice and axe twice, what is standard??  one hit?.





Correct!

Full attack is warhammer twice and axe twice.

If I move and take standard attack, it should be warhammer once and axe once.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Hmmm . . . new recommendation for marching order - Heclar in front rank, Silverdrake in second rank.





This is fine, too...Silverdrake moves faster than Heclar, and since you can move through a friendly space, this should be fine.

Although outdoors, as I said, I figure Silverdrake will be out ahead of everyone, where his spot and listen checks can be of most use.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Note to self - improve Barkskin Fetish to allow 2 sustained spells ASAP.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

ahh, i see, Rhun.  I'll edit your attack post to include the hand axe.  Would that be an attack at 10 and one at 5?  or what?

also, the updated and current battle spreadsheet is posted in the battle thread.

Why do you say that, Al?  I hope the zombies aren't too easy for you guys.......


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

Request: Can the barbarian elves have well tanned skin, and if we have a Drow equivalent, can they have sickly-white skin because they'll always underground?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, let me think.  I would think most elves have pale skin, you want well-tanned barbarian skin?  

First I would have to ask how barbelves differ from city (I guess thats what you'd call them) elves and from drow elves (which I have not decided to enter into Syrael...  I'm thinking at this time that we have enough cave dwellers already)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> ahh, i see, Rhun.  I'll edit your attack post to include the hand axe.  Would that be an attack at 10 and one at 5?  or what?





No, both warhammer and hand axe would be at +10. The +5s only come into play on iterative attacks during a Full Attack action (those times where Silverdrake gets 4 attacks). Make sense?


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Why do you say that, Al?  I hope the zombies aren't too easy for you guys.......




Carper just got hit for 10 damage, that's why. Barkskin on him and his AC goes up by 3.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

*nods*   twf is pretty awesome, but that's Cerberus's specialty, nit mine.  Im the spellsword. 

*nods*   yeah, thats true.  I can see how you wouldn't want to cast fang, armor, then fang and armor.  

just to note, that still would have still hit carper.... these aren't normal zombos.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *nods*   twf is pretty awesome, but that's Cerberus's specialty, nit mine.  Im the spellsword.





TWF IS pretty good. With sneak attack, it IS awesome. Dedicated two-handed weapon fighters can be awesome as well. Sword and board has really gone by the wayside in 3.X.

I like Spellswords. And Eldritch Knights.


----------



## penance (Oct 10, 2006)

yeah, a good bluff skill with a couple rapiers and a dex of like 18 or so, 5 levels rogue..... very nice. 

Actually, I would have to say my preference is a Spellscythe....  

woot!  page 3!    *is awesome*


but anyways, im gonna log off, go actually do some of the work im supposed to.... bleh!    lolz.   I may or may not check tonight, but I'll get everything updated before I post again tomorrow morning.  Thursday, my post is going to be a little later, closer to 11am.  

   I'm sure you guys aren't going to expect what happens.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 10, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Ok, this is the link to the battle thread (its also at the top)




My thought is that you might want to move this thread to the 'Playing the Game' board. And then in one post, list out all of the combat results in the IC thread. In my expierence, that makes thing a bit 'cleaner'.

EDIT: I thought Heclar was at I6? No? He was able to charge to that spot, considering it was a straight line from his starting position, right?

EDIT2: Also, (sorry) it might be helpful to us players and to you, that some kind of damage descriptor is placed next to each person (including players). That way everyone can make better combat decisions. The decriptors do not have to be in the excel sheet, they can be listed next to each player in the regular post. Just an idea. 

-Blood


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 11, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Stabideth. Heh. Good one.
> 
> -Albert



 *grins* What can I say? Naming is an art!


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 11, 2006)

Ouch what a horrid Initiative

I posted my action before I knew my initiatve...yikes

Prolly would have taken 20


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't think I like the current marching order. Alexcia has 54 hps and her primary weap is her Halberd, which can trip and which she has 2 feats into. That and she doesn't have any ranged feats, so she would take a -4 from trying to shoot into a melee...

I think I'd prefer her taking a more close combat roll.

P.S.: I've got combat in the IC post, so take a look James.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

Heh. This is what comes of having too many fighters in the party - 4 or 5 people wanting front ranks.

We need 2-4 pairs of Greater Boots of Spiderclimb, but each pair would be 18,000.

(Normal Boots of Spiderclimb would be 9,000 - the 'Greater' part comes in so that you can just walk at normal movement rate, instead of crawling at 20' per round.)

-Albert

PS. Time to wake up, everyone!


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

ack!  Can everyone go to the IC thread and put their battle posts inside an sblock?  that way, it won't sound like im repeating myself when I describe your actions.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 11, 2006)

Done. IC battle post has been sblocked!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

Ditto.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 11, 2006)

excellent!  thanks for your awesomely fast responses, guys.  Also, sorry about the long post time, but you know what they say, "can't rush genius!"


*grins*


Next IC post up!

Hmm.... this IC stuff is tricky.  If you guys ever have any feedback on my posting, you'd better tell me!  Improvment is the name of the game, my friends.  I promise you wont get hit by lightning.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

For the record - 2 doses of the healing paste have been used up. There are 6 left before Luhal needs to refill the jar. Both Silverdrake and Carper are completely healed after 1 minute. (No one else was wounded, correct?)

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 11, 2006)

A thought on Fetishes -

It's a reasonable term for Druid/Ranger spell boosters, but I think other types could use their own label.

Divine Casters: Icon
Charisma Arcane Casters: Talisman
Intelligence Arcane Casters: Focus

Anibuff boosters(should be more expensive, I think): Totems

Thoughts?

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Helcar can use the wand of CLW as well. 


-Blood


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 12, 2006)

On the thoughts of fighting order, after thinking about it, Alexcia'll do fine where she is. If we're in the open, she gets to sit back and buff herself before entering combat, and if not, you guys can all die first 

It's a win-win situation!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, Penance, did my Detect Magic spell pick up anything? I figure the bodies should radiate faint Necromancy residue, but I'd like to know what kind of magic lingers on the cloak, and if anything in the cart and immediate environment is magical.

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

Penance?

Hey, Cerebus_666, is Penance okay?

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Helcar can use the wand of CLW as well.
> 
> 
> -Blood




D'oh! Sorry 'bout that. Wow. we're like Team Healing Spell here. If nothing else, we ought to be pretty good at staying upright, even if we're low on giant fireballs. 

jason


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

Lol, sorry for being late, I got to sleep in today.  *grins*

working on IC post as we speak... or, type.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

As soon as we gain a level, we've got the Giant Fireballs.

Well, Flamestrike. Smaller horizontal area, more damage potential.

I think I'll look into a Fetish to increase the horizontal radius to 20'.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Lol, sorry for being late, I got to sleep in today.  *grins*





Makes two of us; of course, I forgot to set my alarm.


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

lol!  I know how that goes, for sure.  I'm really liking that whole "link to images 'IC'" idea I had.  That's an advantage that this online method certainly has over RL play.



*edit  Ok, I have a question you guys.   After I tell you what you find (about 2 paragreaphs worth) do you want me to end there?  or continue the party down the path to the elves?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *edit  Ok, I have a question you guys.   After I tell you what you find (about 2 paragreaphs worth) do you want me to end there?  or continue the party down the path to the elves?




I say continue on and take us to the elves.


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

could I get a little advice about search rolls?  can you take 20, or 10 or what?  when someone searches an area, I take their search skill +d20 against a set DC, right?

Ok, post up everyone!  Sorry for the being late-ness, but such is life.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

We can take 10 on a search, or take 20 if we don't mind spending 20 times as long. If there's a booby-trap, taking 20 is pretty much certain to set it off, of course.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

*nods*  ok, do you want me to default to rolling searches unless you say otherwise?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> *nods*  ok, do you want me to default to rolling searches unless you say otherwise?





I'd say if we have the time, like we did with the wagon, we go ahead and take 20. If we are in a dungeon or such, or searching something that could be trapped, we woul want to go with the roll.


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

*nods*  ok, I can live with that.  

And Al?  I'm having trouble understanding your IC post, just a bit.



Another note;  If you want to add in some kind of character action like 

"Silverdrake nodded and said "this looks like an interesting amulet."  Then he wrapped it and put it into his pack."

Then just let me know.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

penance"Silverdrake nodded and said [color=teal said:
			
		

> "this looks like an interesting amulet."[/color]  Then he wrapped it and put it into his pack."
> 
> Then just let me know.





How' bout:

Silverdrake grabs the amulet in one swift motion. "YOINK!"

J/K


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 12, 2006)

Being too terse, huh.

Translate that as, "Sir elf, last night I sent a hawk to the nearest known elven stronghold, via Animal Messenger. Do you know if it arrived safely? If not, have the elven strongholds been falling to the enemy?

"Oh, and by the way, the critter wearing the black robes called its kind 'Mailichor'. Does that ring a bell at all?"

All in all, I don't mind if Luhal's terseness makes him harder to understand. His charisma is substandard, after all, and it's not supposed to be because he's ugly or possessed of revolting habits.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

lol, np.  I could have answered that corecclty, but a few more action words would have been nice.  here, lemme c,  like this.


			
				albert said:
			
		

> "Last night, message sent by hawk, nearest known Hold. Arrive safely, or has the Hold fallen?
> 
> Also, blackrobe named its kind 'Mailichor'. Know of it?"




how about:"Last night, I sent a message by hawk to the nearest known Hold.  Did it arrive safely, or has the Hold fallen?

Also, blackrobe named its kind 'Mailichor'. Know of it?"

still good RP, still terse , but more understandable.   No critism intended, just a comment.


Oh, and Rhun, you are such a ninja looter.    I thought that was a really cool picture for an amulet, so I put it up.  *nods*

*is awesome*


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2006)

Definitely a cool pic for the amultet! Nice work...


----------



## penance (Oct 12, 2006)

quick reminder to everyone;

In the IC thread
please put your battle action-type posts in an sblock.  Thanks!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 13, 2006)

I should mention, Luhal knows how to speak correctly by human standards. He didn't adopt his current speaking habits until after he left home, thus his parents haven't had time to get used to it.

Hmmm . . . I wonder if his Father or his Mother got the final word on his fiancee? - Arvol would be more concerned with securing a valuable family alliance, but Nenimewo would want a daughter-in-law who has the makings of a Great Lady (ie, infinitely gracious, well-learned, and able to do any job in a noble household but equally comfortable with overseeing servants).

Oh, by the way, Penance, would you be interested in a powerup idea that would be useful for PCs, but that only NPCs would really be able to abuse?

(I also have some ideas on NPC class varience.)

-Albert


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Well, let me think.  I would think most elves have pale skin, you want well-tanned barbarian skin?
> 
> First I would have to ask how barbelves differ from city (I guess thats what you'd call them) elves and from drow elves (which I have not decided to enter into Syrael...  I'm thinking at this time that we have enough cave dwellers already)




Huh - missed this response. 

I guess the first question is, how civilized are the elves in general, in Syrael?

My impression was that they're supposed to be semi-nomadic hunter-gatherer types, only using strongholds when a persistant enemy is upon the land (such as, say, now). 

I would suggest that the Wild Elf and Wood Elf strains are the dominant ones in Syrael, and that these are the one's we're dealing with in-game right now. There are some high-elven estates in the cities, but they are exiles who are waiting for the magic storms to subside so they can rejoin their native cities. 

The High Elves would have the 'radiant white', the Drow (if any are in Syrael) would have a creepy version of albino-white, but the Wild/Wood elves would tend to have golden tans.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 13, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> [sblock=elves]The elves have two seperate society distinctions:  the Wanderers and the Hearthmen.  The wanderers are the scouts, druids, rangers and generally the people that venture away from their homeland forest cities.  The hearthmen, as they are called, guardians of the tree cities where the women and children live.  Elven children are rare and treasured, and insulting one will earn you a black eye or worse.  Im creating a custom PrC called Warrior of the Trees or something like that, an elite forest archer class with abilities like _tree-climb_, _improved forest track_, and _ally of the trees_(where the character can use the trees to help him attack his enemies).  More on that later. [/sblock]




That is what I said about elves a couple of pages back.  I like that idea for high elves, (with the city-based 'retreats'), that will definatly be included.  I don't know about wild elves, but these are primarly wood elves that we are dealing with right now.  As was as skin color, it's just like that of humans;  totally based on phenotype.  Some could be golden-tan, some wouldn't.  I hate to generalize an entire race.   


*edit  IC post up!!!!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 14, 2006)

We had our first battle and no one wants to know how much xp we earned?

I suspect these couldn't have been higher than CR 2, since Weel's turning got all 5 of them, and he was only able to destroy 11 HD of undead.

Normally, human zombies are CR 1/2, but these were supposed to be unusually strong - they had the 3/- DR, had an AC between 14 and 17, and did about double normal damage. So CR 1 or 2. 

What's the rule for a group encounter? Do you add 2 to the CR every time you double the number of enemies? According to my handy-dandy xp calculator, if those were CR 1, then the encounter is considered a CR 5, and we should get 150 xp. If those were CR 2, the encounter is considered a CR 6, and we should get 200 xp. 

Thoughts?

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> What's the rule for a group encounter? Do you add 2 to the CR every time you double the number of enemies? According to my handy-dandy xp calculator, if those were CR 1, then the encounter is considered a CR 5, and we should get 150 xp. If those were CR 2, the encounter is considered a CR 6, and we should get 200 xp.




The online srd has an excellent XP calculator:

http://www.d20srd.org/encounterCalculator.htm


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 15, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> We had our first battle and no one wants to know how much xp we earned?
> 
> I suspect these couldn't have been higher than CR 2, since Weel's turning got all 5 of them, and he was only able to destroy 11 HD of undead.
> 
> ...




WOW!?! Over-zealous?! 

I'm used to the DM just saying 'OK you all level up now,' after an adventure ends. Either that or we bug him and he gives us a figure...

I must say, though, that however unique that was, your... 'dedication' to D&D is most certainly immense.

PS: No offence intended, I just find it very astounding.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm playing a guy who crafts magic items - how much xp I have on hand is of some interest to me 

-Albert


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 15, 2006)

Good point...

Anyways, there's a picture for Alexcia. Awesome, eh?

Edit: There, for those of use with crappy connection to the net


----------



## penance (Oct 15, 2006)

huh.  I'm going to have to figure out xp in this adventure?   ick.... well, all, remember this;  those EXP charts are all guidlines.    So take the numbers i give you.  *smiles*

Anyways, I apoligise for not posting yesterday, I'll try and get around to it today.  Like many of you, I have trouble getting online on weekends.

thanks for you patience!!!!   *gives cookie*

oh yeah, and Cerubus, please post pictures in links, not straight in.  It takes forever to load this page now. 

*edit working on IC post right now


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Anyways, I apoligise for not posting yesterday, I'll try and get around to it today.  Like many of you, I have trouble getting online on weekends.





Don't worry about it, my friend! I kind of like knowing that I don't have to log in during the weekends to see what is going on...gives me more time to go do fun things _outside_ of the house..


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

outside?!?!?!?   Hersesy!!!!!  Curse the unbeleiver!

*grins*



*edit   ACK!     for the second time, I just blasted an entire fricken page of text b/c of the _stupid_ log-in system!


rawr!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 16, 2006)

Technique for long posting: Write it out on Notepad, then copy/paste once the post is finished.

Really, it's only needed when a connection is spotty, but it sounds like that's true enough in your case.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

well, usaully I think about it and just copy immediatly before posting.  But if i forget to, that happens.   *shrugs*

I guess I'll just have to make the next iteration better.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Technique for long posting: Write it out on Notepad, then copy/paste once the post is finished.





100% agree...this is how I write all of my long posts. I've lost way too much information in the past.


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

*sigh*

advice taken.....

*edit  Sidran, I can't see your character sheet in the rouges gallery.  Am I just having loading issues, or is the link broken?


Also, IC post finally up.  Once again, apoligies, I hope you guys are all still interested and such.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok, I thought someone was playing a half-orc or half-ogre...? No?

-Blood


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ok, I thought someone was playing a half-orc or half-ogre...? No?
> 
> -Blood




We have a half-elf...I think that is it.


----------



## penance (Oct 16, 2006)

Rhun (from IC) said:
			
		

> With a wink, the ranger gives his companion a wink{...}




I think they call that a blink, man.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 17, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Ok, I thought someone was playing a half-orc or half-ogre...? No?
> 
> -Blood




Luhal kinda _talks_ like one, but he's 1/4 Wood Elf and 3/4 Human.

-Albert


----------



## Priest_Sidran (Oct 17, 2006)

I am the half elf


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

Cerubus_666 said:
			
		

> Moving quickly away while dropping the 2 gems into her Bag of Safety, she follows Rhun into the weapon shop. She takes stock quickly, looking for items specifically effective against the undead.





I love it when *I* get to go into weapon shops (as opposed to my characters)! What do I see, what do I see?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> I think they call that a blink, man.





Fixed! I hate it when I make stupid mistakes like that. I guess I need to proof read my posts.


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

ok, that post was skipped yesterday becuase I skipped out on reality.     DM'ed a 12 hour DnD marathon to see off one of my friends.

my brain was very tired after that...... 


anyways, im trying to figure out how this post is going to go.  Usually in RL I DM each player seperatly as they go to the shops.   I dont think that will work here, however....

Al!!!  I need to know what your charachter is looking for so I can give you pricing options and then leave.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 18, 2006)

How about a Fetish that will extend the duration on a Shillelagh spell to 2 days/level? (I need a better way to deal damage to x/- zombies.)

1st level spell, so starts at 2,000.

Extends spell duration 3 steps - min/level to 10 min/level to 1 hour/level to 2 days/level, so x4 becomes 8,000.

Reduce to 1/day (x0.2) and 1 sustained casting(x0.4), to 640 gp.

5,000 / 7 = 714, so that uses up most of Luhal's share.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

man, you keep using the creation cost;  for purchasing, it uses the value of the item, which is much higher than 714.

Also, Rhun, what are you looking for in the weapon shop?  specifically anti-undead items?


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Also, Rhun, what are you looking for in the weapon shop?  specifically anti-undead items?




Yes, anything that might help versus undead, or that might help improve Randmar's overall combat prowess...


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 18, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> man, you keep using the creation cost;  for purchasing, it uses the value of the item, which is much higher than 714.
> 
> Also, Rhun, what are you looking for in the weapon shop?  specifically anti-undead items?




Then how about as a payment for whenever we get a day to rest?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

*smiles*    now you're speakin my language;  I'll see what I can do.  I dont know about 1 day per level, tho....

*ponders*


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 18, 2006)

1 day per thousand gp value is the norm, so one day and a couple hours, really.

Plus 51 xp.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

um, albert, what would you cast shilleigh on?



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Shillelagh
> Transmutation
> Level: Drd 1
> Components: V, S, DF
> ...




you have a +1 scimmy _Luhals Manclaw_.  You doggie doesnt use a 'non-magical club or quatrterstaff.'


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

He could carve one out of a tree branch?


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

lol, yeah, strap it to his back and have him ram the zombies.     talk about a make-shift battering ram....   

speaking of doggies, I found out the other day that wolves auomatically land a trip attemp when they bite something, so all you have to do is pass an opposed trip attempt and the bad guy is prone, just by biting him!    *awesome*


now, did you still want the shellelagh stuff, or just a random DM goodie that I come up with?


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 18, 2006)

Um - if you'll check his equipment list, you'll see that he carries around a staff, using it as a walking stick. Manclaw is usually sheathed, after all, but having the staff means he's armed even in an ambush.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

*shrugs*  righty then.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

Randmar will spend his gem to purchase one of the _Rings of Accuracy_. That should definitely help with undead and orcs alike!


----------



## Lot (Oct 18, 2006)

Ostu will accept the deal, because he wants the equipment, but he feels he is being screwed.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 18, 2006)

Lot said:
			
		

> Ostu will accept the deal, because he wants the equipment, but he feels he is being screwed.





LOL! That's funny...just don't start a war with the elves!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 18, 2006)

That should work fine.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 18, 2006)

Al, i need to know which item Luhal wants, if any, so I can make a barter roll.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

There doesn't have to be too much dialog between Heclar & the elf. 

-Blood


----------



## Cerubus_666 (Oct 19, 2006)

It would increase Attk Bonus & Dam. if I used either my halberd or my bow, right?

Either way, I'm for the Ring  *stares at shiny ring* Hmmmmm....

Speaking of rings, Alexcia wants to be a cheapskate and simply puts on the ring that she found in the Bag of Safety, instead of Identifing it. Hope it's not cursed! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh - sorry. I want the fetish that goes around a staff and boosts Shillelagh from 1 minute/level to 2 hours/level.

Luhal stinks at bargaining, of course, but he'll try to get the price down to 700 or so - if she won't budge he'll offer his services as a spellcaster in trade.

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Oct 19, 2006)

Cerubus_666 said:
			
		

> Speaking of rings, Alexcia wants to be a cheapskate and simply puts on the ring that she found in the Bag of Safety, instead of Identifing it. Hope it's not cursed! *crosses fingers*





That is part of what makes the game fun, afterall!


----------



## penance (Oct 19, 2006)

*grins*   well, you better watch out;  in my RL campaign, im known for dropping in a cursed item  (or four).  Done with next post except for the battlemap.


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

next IC post up;  i hope someone will alter the battle sheet to be right; this comp 'doesn't have' fricken excel.   

*is annoyed*


----------



## penance (Oct 20, 2006)

Sidran!  when you get back online and have some time, could you do me a favor and convert your character sheet into numbers like the rest are in my DM reference?


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Oct 22, 2006)

Hey, penance, do you know when you'll be back on?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Oct 23, 2006)

yeah, sorry bout this all;  Blasted college shut down for a 4 day week end and noone told me they wouldnt let people on computers!  besides the whole 'dm' thing, i have midterm HTML work due tuesday that I can't work on!

very aggravating.  but tommorrow, ill get you all an updated battle sheet, and ill make sure you all find some good loot, plus another couple combat rounds.


----------



## penance (Oct 24, 2006)

ok guys!  Im OL right now, just working on school stuffs;  soon as I knock that out, ill put in the updated battle sheet and start running combat rounds.  nice to be back.  

ok,  the battle sheet is in the battles thread!  let me know if any descriptor/position/number is wrong.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 25, 2006)

I am a bit confused on our "established" standard order of operation when it comes to the combat thread. I am assuming that we are in round five from the number of battle sheets posted. Though with all of the side bar'ing its a bit hard to tell what is and what is not combat related. Are all combat actions being resloved at once or through out the course of the day? And what is the optimal number of rounds people would like to accomplish in any given day?

My sugeestion, and it is purely just a suggestion is if we use a similiar template found in this game. _Pool of Radiance:_ IC - OOC - Gallery - INFO. The threads are pretty self explainitory and are relatively simply to navigate. 

Like I said this is just a suggestion and can simply be dimissed.

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

its true;  i am having difficultly geting those combat rounds to fall together.  the primary problem is its a lot of stuff for me to roll, and if i happen to be busy that day, I can't do as much as I would like to.  

*reads your thread*

hmm....  interesting concept.  tho, you dont link back to the relevantIC post.

Perhaps I will take a similar route.  Thanks for the suggestion!

any thoughts on this?  it looks like he posts init, and the lets all characters declare intentions, then posts the results in IC.   If i were to do that I would let the characters roll their hits+damage via Invisible castle. That 'would' make it easier, i think, so when Im busy i can still get the info posted.  we'll finish this combat, and then look at what to do next combat.


----------



## penance (Oct 25, 2006)

bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Though with all of the side bar'ing its a bit hard to tell what is and what is not combat related. Are all combat actions being resloved at once or through out the course of the day? And what is the optimal number of rounds people would like to accomplish in any given day?




to answer your questions, the combat is being resolved like in a 'real life' round, where it executes in order of init.  What I like about the system is that one player can see the effects of the person beofre them.  i.e., the fighter stabs and kills a zombie.  the rogue, lower on the inititive, would see that and not try to backstab said (more)dead zombie.  with your system, two players could try to attack the same zombie;  if the first person kills him, is the second attack wasted?   anyways: i like to get two rounds in a day.  also something difficult under your (more effiecent) system.

FIanlly, *I would like to ask everyone who has posted non-combat talk in the battle thread to go sblock them so it is readable.*   thanks!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 26, 2006)

The only effective way I have seen (and Rhun, please share your exp) is for players to post two possible actions or one action followed by an overall idea that encompases many rounds. That way the GM can and most often will correctly play out the round accordingly. This is helped by the addition of some kind damage descriptor next to each combatant (ie untouched, bruised, hurt, seriously hurt, dying, etc). That way in your example, the rogue would know that the zombie is near death and that the fighter is most likely going to finish it off. So the rogue should focus its efforts else where, say on that lovely flat-footed necro over there in the corner. 

Again, this is just my advice you do not have to follow this in no shape or form. There are plenty of other games on this form that have run for many months with a completely different setup. 

Also, just wondering but has Heclar had five combat actions? I only count four?

-Blood


----------



## penance (Oct 26, 2006)

i was just finishing the lsat round, in between midterms.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> The only effective way I have seen (and Rhun, please share your exp) is for players to post two possible actions or one action followed by an overall idea that encompases many rounds. That way the GM can and most often will correctly play out the round accordingly. This is helped by the addition of some kind damage descriptor next to each combatant (ie untouched, bruised, hurt, seriously hurt, dying, etc). That way in your example, the rogue would know that the zombie is near death and that the fighter is most likely going to finish it off. So the rogue should focus its efforts else where, say on that lovely flat-footed necro over there in the corner.





I run into the problem of characters stating actions that are no longer applicable all the time...generally, I just change their action myself if they haven't stated alternate actions. I note each PCs hit points at the bottom of each thread, generally highlighted in green (healthy), yellow (wounded from 50-99%) and red (heavily wounded, less then 50% HPs).

Also, after you have DM'd with your players for a while, you will get an idea of their character's combat strategies, which makes it much easier to improvise.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

hullo, everyone, you might have noticed the inactivity i've been having lately;  there has been a lot of work issues including switching jobs and such;  I will now usually not be on very long in the mornings. I think im going to have to change the pattern of IC posting so as to be easier to do;  and the only direction I can go is less.    So this is what I'm thinking;  an IC post mondays and fridays, with the battle thread being worked on at that time and when I get a chance.  as such, i would like to see if we can all phrase our movement actions to be looking 3 turns in advance, and also when you post your actions, make dice rolls to support that (backed up via invisiblecastle) that I will use.  that will save lots of time, i think.  I will post an example post below.


----------



## penance (Oct 31, 2006)

*example new battle post*

Ok, my character Draethan is going to shoot the huge spider on his first turn. 
[sblock=first turn rolls]He gets a 21, a 14, and a 22.  If those shots hit he would deal 14, 12, and 11 damage respectivly.[/sblock]
 on his second turn, he will move back to square (whatever) and throw a vial of alchemists fire, here's the rolls, etc........






does that make sense? anyone forsee any problems?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 2, 2006)

Edit my round 6 action to include the dice rolls from Invisible castle. 
Let me know if you need me to do anything else. 

-Blood

P.S.-> I think he missed... 16


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2006)

Heclar will take one shot from the CLW Wand. Also how do curative potions/wands work in and out of combat?

Heclar 56/66

-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 4, 2006)

Luhal will offer his healing jar to anyone who is wounded after applying a dose to himself and to Carper. Once he's done, the jar is down to 4 doses, minus what anyone else uses.

Gonna need to fill the jar back up soon, I think.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 4, 2006)

well, the potions and healing spells basically work magically; i.e. instantly.  Drinking a potion is a standard(attack) action (and dont forget pulling it out of your pack is a move action) and potions come in two sizes, large and small.  smalls=one dose, larges = 2.  umm... as far as wands, id really have to look it up.  does that answer your questions?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 4, 2006)

My fault. Too vauge. I ment the amounts. As in do curative potions heal for their full alloted amount whenever applied? Or does one always have to roll when applying a curatives?

-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 5, 2006)

Normally, potions are just a carrier for a Cure ???? Wound spell. Note that Luhal's healing jar doesn't carry potions per se, but rather a healing paste that is too slow for combat use.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 5, 2006)

Oh, usually in RL i roll for that... hmm........

*does DM ruling*   3/4 hp's healed, for the sake of sanity.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Got it. So the CLW wand cures for 6 hps per charge (1d8+1 * 3/4). Heclar will take one charge bringing him to 62/66 hp. 

-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Heclar will attempt to detect evil and will recommend which ever pasage has the greater pull. If neither tunnel raidates evil, I say we go down and towards the left. 

-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 11, 2006)

Luhal breathes deeply through his nose, (based off of his Survival skill - if this is technically a dungeon, his rating is only 15, so he'd get a 30) seeking a clue as to what is beyond.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2006)

Spot/Listen checks for Randmar to see if he can see or hear anything down either passage.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 14, 2006)

Can Heclar's dwarven vision and stone sense tell him anything more about the cavren. Why do I feeling this cavren snip is something similiar to whole "Alien(s)" concept.   

-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 15, 2006)

Gee, I wonder why?  

Penance, I need to know if these spider-critters are a natural part of the forest, or something that shouldn't be here. (IE, can Luhal kill the young without offending Nature?) Taking 10 on a Knowledge: Nature roll gives me 26 - is that enough to answer the question?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 15, 2006)

I was really trying to get a creepy concept across;  tricky over the forums.   

The spiders are not magical in nature but are usually located in the high peaks to the far west, and usually dont propagate in such quantity.  If you think about the situation where the spiders take over the section of forest and entangle all the trees in web, luhal would feel like they are throwing off the natural balance, and so killing them wouldn't offend nature.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 20, 2006)

Um - guys? Are we going to explore down the other passage, or are we heading outside the cave entirely?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 20, 2006)

I made sure to leave you guys right by that passage in IC.

Also to note, druids in general love 'balance in nature' more than they love 'nature animals' itself.

Just think of the concept of evolution; the weak die out and the strong take over.  You could probably say that a druids' job is to prevent magic from unbalencing the delicate order of life (using magic, of course.. ).

Anyways, I'm not sure if that's how your character thinks, thats just my take on druids.  (and the official 'sryaelic' definition.  )


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm all for checking out the other branch of the cavern. Adventure awaits!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 23, 2006)

Guys, I'm probably going to be out of contact from Saturday until late Monday. (ie, 25th-27th)

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 25, 2006)

Ok.  I'll try to post again early monday.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 26, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Ok.  I'll try to post again early monday.





Sounds like a plan.


----------



## penance (Nov 27, 2006)

JKason, Weel's knowledge: arcana check indicates that he thinks the tattered robes are the robes of a wizard.  Feel free to post something to that effect IC.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Why not. 
Heclar will try to detect evil, again. 


-Blood


----------



## penance (Nov 28, 2006)

IC post up.....      Heres a tip;  you probably don't want to waste time.  



Now, did I read that right, Al?  you walked all the way through the cave and dropped off Carper at the front?

*shrugs*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2006)

No time wasting at all...just wanted the mage's backpack!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 28, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> IC post up.....      Heres a tip;  you probably don't want to waste time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, that's what he was planning to do once he got down with the backpack. Silverdrake's command to run just aborted that - they're going up through the chimney, dangling a rope behind them in case anyone wants to try to go out through the same exit. (Or if the watermarks aren't so high and they just need to get 10 feet off the ground, but Luhal isn't aware of that reason.)

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 28, 2006)

well, now that you mention it, Luhal notices some watermarks just below the level where the backpack is;  it would have been a good idea to type that into the IC, i guess.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 29, 2006)

Alright, here are some figures if Penance wants to use them:

Going up a rope with a wall to brace against is DC 5 if you're moving at 1/4 speed, or DC 10 if you're moving at 1/2 speed (ie, 15' per round). If the rope-climbers can take 10, and the wave arrives at the end of the second round of Luhal's meddling, the only person in any danger is the last climber (Iando), who _might_ still be too low to avoid the - well, _waves_ is too calm a term for the turbulence this river tsunami will generate.

The guys with Spiderclimb, Heclar and Luhal, can do 20' per round from the time they start up the wall. Assuming Heclar takes a round to sort out what he needs to do (no offense intended, it's just that a hawk swooped down and turned into Luhal, who then cast a pagan spell on him and started barking orders, and I assume this is a bit startling), both Heclar and Luhal can be up 15-20 feet by the end of the second round.

I _think_ everyone's safe, if only by a fingernail.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks for the numbers.

And just out of curiousity, I'd like some feedback.  This being my first forum-based rpg, I'm just wondering if any of you have thoughts/comments/suggestions on my writing style, posting time, etc....

Thanks.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Nov 29, 2006)

*shrugs* I'm enjoying myself, although I hope I'm not hogging scene time too much.

Hmmm . . . hey, Cerubus666, it's been about a few weeks since you posted. Are you still interested in playing?

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm enjoying it overall, though I will say I'm not the biggest fan of the separate battle thread. It seems like extra work (and is a little confusing) moving action between two threads (then re-posting it later in the regular thread). As long as the crunch is in sblocks, it seems to me the "story flow" isn't really negatively impacted by keeping the combat posts in the regular thread. But I can go with it either way.

jason


----------



## penance (Dec 6, 2006)

Well guys, with finals approaching and work building up, my posts are going to become rather sporadic.    a lot of the other threads are slowing down too, which is too bad.  Anyways, i'll try to get a couple of posts in, and we will resume the normal schedule of around 3-4 a week once we hit january.  Is that a problem for anyone?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 6, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Well guys, with finals approaching and work building up, my posts are going to become rather sporadic.    a lot of the other threads are slowing down too, which is too bad.  Anyways, i'll try to get a couple of posts in, and we will resume the normal schedule of around 3-4 a week once we hit january.  Is that a problem for anyone?





Fine by me...I'll just have to keep joining more games so I always have something going on.


----------



## penance (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah, you must have an awesome job or something.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 7, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> yeah, you must have an awesome job or something.





Something like that. And I'm really good at my job. Of course, having been here for 8 years gives me a lot of freedom.


----------



## penance (Dec 9, 2006)

IC post up!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 11, 2006)

And Albert once again abuses Wildshape.

Heavens Above I love that power.

-Albert


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2006)

Are we "writing out" Iando? I just ask because, between his spells and his wand, Weel ought to have no trouble fixing up Iando on the spot (whether he brings him up to full or not is debatable, but certainly he can get him conscious and walking). I was going to post that, but don't want to foul things up if there's a reason he should be stuck in a litter.

jason


----------



## Rhun (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Iando's player has disappeared on us. I think Penance is writing him out of the game.


----------



## penance (Dec 12, 2006)

yeah, sidran dropped out a while ago.  But on the topic of magic wands, there are some wounds that can't be easily healed.  

Can you cast 'cure light wounds' on someone who has been brain damaged?  Can you cast 'cure light wounds' on someone who was born with brain damage?

Does a cure spell take someone out of a coma?


    just some deep imaginary thoguhts for ya.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 12, 2006)

Pretty sure brain damage is what Feeblemind is supposed to inflict, and the only spell in the core books capable of mending that is Heal. (Well, and miracle and wish and limited wish.)

-Albert


----------



## Rhun (Dec 12, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> yeah, sidran dropped out a while ago.  But on the topic of magic wands, there are some wounds that can't be easily healed.
> 
> Can you cast 'cure light wounds' on someone who has been brain damaged?  Can you cast 'cure light wounds' on someone who was born with brain damage?
> 
> Does a cure spell take someone out of a coma?





Depends on the DM, to be sure. Since the rules don't actually give a mechanic for anything but hit points, brain damage and comas don't technically exist in D&D.


----------



## penance (Dec 12, 2006)

lol, not in a numeric sense.  I see it as more of a storyline mechanic than anything.

As far as feeblemind, I would wonder if that was actual physical damage or just magic intervention, i.e., the magic interferes with the brain function, which could be cured.  but how woul dmagic deal with actual physical brain damage?  and then how would it deal with natural brain damage, like someone who is born with it?


  Up to DM, i suppose.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 12, 2006)

I think it's actual physical damage, since the spell is Instant and can't be dispelled. Of course, DnD magic is occasionally dysfunctional.

-Albert


----------



## penance (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok, I am back and in the game, so expect a post very soon!  I would appriciate a chime-in post so that I know you're all still with me.


Thanks!


----------



## Rhun (Dec 29, 2006)

penance said:
			
		

> Ok, I am back and in the game, so expect a post very soon!  I would appriciate a chime-in post so that I know you're all still with me.
> 
> 
> Thanks!






'bout time, you slacker!


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Dec 29, 2006)

I am, of course, still in.

[sblock]If anyone wants to try a different system, I'm checking interest for a modded low-power Exalted game.[/sblock]

-Albert


----------



## penance (Dec 30, 2006)

ohhhh, i've actually played exalted back in the old days.  Runs mostly off of d10's, if I remember?


And yeah, well, slacker is (should be) mymiddle name.


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Jan 4, 2007)

Would be nice to know how the attacks played out. Also, does my orc seem to speak Goblin?

-Albert


----------



## penance (Jan 5, 2007)

crud.  Are you and rhun the only ones still here, Al?

I'll go check and make some postings IC.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 5, 2007)

JKason and Bloodweaver are both still around. What you want to do is change the title of this thread and add "CALLING JKASON AND BLOODWEAVER" to it. The'll probably check in with 24 hours if you do that.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm here just waiting for the results of our attack actions. 

-Blood


----------



## jkason (Jan 9, 2007)

penance said:
			
		

> crud.  Are you and rhun the only ones still here, Al?
> 
> I'll go check and make some postings IC.




I was offline over the holidays, but I thought I was still good since I'd declared Weel's attack and hadn't heard anything about the results? 

jason


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2007)

So the real question is: Penance, are you still here, and are we continuing this game?


----------



## Lot (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm still here, too.  Got a little complacent about checking when I felt things were dying down but I'd be more than happy to pick it up again.


----------



## penance (Jan 19, 2007)

Lol, I know how that whole 'complacency' thing is going.  My sincere apologies for not posting, I'm just trying to get everything back into sync.

stupid holidays.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 20, 2007)

Stupid holidays indeed!


----------



## penance (Jan 20, 2007)

Ok, the next post is up, I'm going to roll init for the two surviving orcs;

I still need luhal's intimidate check.

everyone else can post their next action.   Lets get this game back to posting completly every two days!!!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 25, 2007)

penance said:
			
		

> The Orc fighting Heclar steps forward and draws his rusty-looking short sword. With a vicious swing, he attempts to decapitiate Heclar.  Fotunatly, the Dwarf's reflexes serve him well, and he dodges most of the force of the blow.  [sblock=damage]5 damage[/sblock]




No AoO for Helcar? 10' reach?


----------



## penance (Jan 29, 2007)

hrm.  I thought 5' steps don't provoke AoO unless you leave the threatened radius completly.

And as far as Luhal's first attack, making an intimdate check counts as an attack action.  For the second attack, I will take that roll where you landed 7 damage.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 29, 2007)

Alright, I am back from my vacation now.


----------



## penance (Jan 29, 2007)

excellent;  just in time to make your rolls for the next attack.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 30, 2007)

penance said:
			
		

> hrm.  I thought 5' steps don't provoke AoO unless you leave the threatened radius completly.




No you are correct, my mistake.   
And to add insult to onto injury, I have forgotten to add Heclar's irrative attacks...hmmm   


-Blood


----------



## Al the Absentminded (Jan 31, 2007)

penance said:
			
		

> hrm.  I thought 5' steps don't provoke AoO unless you leave the threatened radius completly.
> 
> And as far as Luhal's first attack, making an intimdate check counts as an attack action.  For the second attack, I will take that roll where you landed 7 damage.




*shrug* I'll just chalk that up to a place where the system doesn't do the best job of emulating reality, then.

I'm not asking for a retcon, by the way, but this is more what I wanted to do:

Luhal moves out, and while the orc is surprised, puts his scimitar in position to threaten a deadly strike. Then he uses a Free Action to speak (hoping the orc understands the local goblin lingo), ordering the orc to hold still. 

The intimidation factor would not, then, be a matter of posturing and puffing up. Luhal doesn't _do_ empty posturing. The intimidation would be a matter of "I am threatening, very credibly, to kill you unless you do what I say." The reality of danger hopfully forcing itself on the orc's awareness, rather than the appearance of danger hoping to impress the orc.

*second shrug* To me, intimidation as a skill is about implying a threat, rather than demonstrating it, and in such a case Luhal would only fail if the orc thought he wouldn't go through with it. It's not something 3.x does a good job at modelling.

-Albert


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> *second shrug* To me, intimidation as a skill is about implying a threat, rather than demonstrating it, and in such a case Luhal would only fail if the orc thought he wouldn't go through with it. It's not something 3.x does a good job at modelling.



 That actually would call for a Bluff vs. Sense Motive check, not an Intimidation check as the accused would be challenging the real intent of the acuser. 


			
				Al the Absentminded said:
			
		

> Luhal moves out, and while the orc is surprised, puts his scimitar in position to threaten a deadly strike. Then he uses a Free Action to speak (hoping the orc understands the local goblin lingo), ordering the orc to hold still.
> 
> The intimidation factor would not, then, be a matter of posturing and puffing up. Luhal doesn't do empty posturing. The intimidation would be a matter of "I am threatening, very credibly, to kill you unless you do what I say." The reality of danger hopfully forcing itself on the orc's awareness, rather than the appearance of danger hoping to impress the orc.



 I understand your point of view, however an Intimation check was the correct call. The acuser is physically forcing its will over the acused via a sword. The intent is clear, it then becomes whether the acused believes it can still over power the acuser despite the show of force. 

I hope this helps in understanding the situation a bit better. 

-Blood


----------



## penance (Feb 2, 2007)

*nods*

Sounds like a good idea, Al, I was always a fan of the 'intimdate check as a move action', which sounds like basically what you want. Still however, Luhal wasn't next to the orc, and so would have also required a move action to get close to the orc.

The basic idea is that with moving to the orc as part of the turn, you couldn't also, in the space of six seconds, threaten the orc, and then wait for his response, and then attack.

*shrugs* 

anyways, as soon as Rhun posts his round 2 attacks, I can complete that post.

Everyone else can post round 3 (and I see Heclar has already done so.  Nice hit, by the way.)


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2007)

penance said:
			
		

> anyways, as soon as Rhun posts his round 2 attacks, I can complete that post.
> 
> Everyone else can post round 3 (and I see Heclar has already done so.  Nice hit, by the way.)





Oops...sorry. Thought I did that. I'll get it posted here shortly.


----------



## penance (Feb 3, 2007)

Ok.  Thanks for the post Rhun, Now I need the same for Round 3.  Heclar is still the only one with round three attack done.  Is everyone understanding how this is working?


----------



## penance (Feb 14, 2007)

ooc: *sigh* sorry all, I've decided to log off of here for the last time. Pretty soon I'll be leaving on a mission for my church, the church of Jesus Christ of latter-day Saints. I'll be gone for 2 years, so I figure it's a good idea to start logging off. 

I love the world of syrael, and you guys all have permission to do campaigns or change around stuff or whatever.  I hope someone could take over the DM'ing of this thread, but I don't know what you guys will decide to do.

I hope you guys have fun.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 14, 2007)

That means you'll be coming to the MTC here in Utah pretty soon then, right?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 15, 2007)

Good Luck - Thanks for the game. 

-Blood


----------

